# Merchify



## colincor

I am wondering if anyone has any experience with merchify for on demand printing and drop shipping?

I am looking at adding their service to my physical inventory, but I wanted to know if their print quality is good as-well-as if there is an equivalent service for non-shopify sites? In order to expand my tshirt line and test new designs before taking on more physical inventory I would consider moving my store to shopify if merchify is any good, but I'd be much happier not having to go to shopify if there is a quality equivalent to merchify.


----------



## shockky25

Hello colincor

I have tested merchify's T-shirt services. Their shirts have a very strong plastic feeling that is part of their printing process. After the first wash, around 70% of the "plasticness" will be gone. Personally, the print quality did not meet my expectations. My artwork came off as a little dull, and the black of the shirt peeked through the print. 

There's printaura and T-shirt gang too, I'm currently awaiting test prints from printaura and waiting for T-shirt gang to respond to my email. 

About shopify, I have set up a shopify website for selling my products, I have not tried other e-commerce platforms, but shopify meets all my needs, and it took less than 2 weeks to setup, despite having no knowledge or experience in the programming and web designing section.


Right now, I am also looking for Dtg POD services, if you found a company that suits your needs, drop me a pm too


----------



## colincor

Someone from Printaura replied to one of my posts and I am also going to test them out. They do not require Shopify and they do DTG POD!

I really rather stay away from Shopify - the monthly membership fee is ok, but their 2% or 1% transaction fees for all but the largest account memberships is a total turnoff!!


----------



## BandPrints

Our Long Beach, CA location does POD.


----------



## javaqueen

shockky25 said:


> Hello colincor
> 
> There's printaura and T-shirt gang too, I'm currently awaiting test prints from printaura and waiting for T-shirt gang to respond to my email.


Do you have any update about printaura's quality?
Really appreciate if you could post some pictures or make review about it. Thanks


----------



## shockky25

Oops, looks like I slightly forgotten about this thread.



On print aura's print quality, the prints had a very rough feeling for my black shirts (highly unacceptable for me). On white shirts it is slightly rough, but acceptable. 

Color accuracy wise, the designs for my black shirts are way off, what was 2 or 3 different shades of grey were all combined into pitch black. A design with complex gradients of blue, green and white had too much white, and almost no green.

Color accuracy on white shirts is fine, but somehow it gives me the feeling of a dusty old shirt, when I look at the overall print. Feels like a thin layer of grey was applied to the print.



Merchify did a much better job on the color accuracy aspect, they had the all difficult colors right, just that the print is overall, slightly dull. The initial super plastic feeling before the first wash will turn people off too, though it gets slightly better after 2 washes. 

On a side note, prices of Merchify's other products (mousepads and mugs etc), are very overpriced, as compared to other sources.


In the end, both of them could not satisfy my benchmark of quality. I am awaiting test prints from Garrett at the moment (the guy who posted above). He is really friendly, respond to emails quickly and can help me to get the color accuracy right. (and he prints at 1440p)

Based on our email conversations alone, I highly recommend you to get in touch with him.

My test prints from him are arriving this week too, really looking forward to it.


----------



## javaqueen

Thank for your review shockky25, it's very helpful!

I'm looking for information about US t-shirt dropshipper that has good printing quality. Currently I use Artsnow (Hongkong based) to sell t-shirt on eBay, but their quality quite unstable lately. I got some complaints from buyers and caused eBay restricted my account. I'm thinking to open my own shop and prefer dropshipping service.

I read good review about spreadshirt and printfection's quality but they don't do white labeling. Thinking to use printaura but after read your review I must thinking other alternatives. Checking t-shirtgang's website but can't find review about them here. 

I checked Garret's web (lbcsp.com), it seems quite interesting. I guess I will looking forward your review about their products soon


----------



## Skyzinha

For PrintAura, I ordered 4 different designs and the quality was... disappointing to say the least, it seemed too good to be true and in this case it was.

Black on white looks grey, and for all 4 of the prints the images were blurry, the only one that was passable was on a full color print where the actual image wasn't bad, but the edges were bad. On that same print the white underlay showed through.

I'm also looking for a similar service, honestly if PrintAura met my expectations with print quality, I'd be using their service for sure.

These are the print samples on their website, DTG Print Technology. Samples and Printers | Print Aura - DTG Printing Services

In a little bit i'll be uploading pictures of the prints I got.


----------



## printaura

Hi Skyzinha,

I am sorry to hear you were unhappy with your prints. Feel free to contact me directly or send us your images to [email protected] and we can review the images you provided and the final output and see what might have happened.


----------



## jdlou

Hey JDLou here.

We are looking for good printer/dropshippers and printer/blind fullfilment companies. As we continue to grow, we are finding that there are few choices if you want to ensure consistence in product quality.

We are currently working with The Printful, (RGB color only) and Vista Prints. We use only CMYK for our more complex prints.

Any references for the above request for t-shirt printers who are efficient, cooperative, and show a willingness to work with U.S. Male to achieve near perfection will be appreciated.

During holiday seasons, we really could use at least two additional printer sources to keep up with demand. We strive to get all orders delivered within 5 business days so expanding our team of colleagues makes a big difference.

To contact me directly at usmaletees, please blog, email me at [email protected] or you can call me directly at 866-824-5814.

Thanks bloggers, Lou
U.S. Male, Inc.


----------



## nquit

> I checked Garret's web (lbcsp.com), it seems quite interesting. I guess I will looking forward your review about their products soon


Hi guys - I'm new here - did anyone ever review Garret's shop? Sounds interesting!


----------

